# Adventure gamers wanted.



## pumasleeve (May 2, 2021)

If you enjoy dungeon crawls, exploring exotic fantasy locations, fighting monsters, and believe that less is more when it comes to roleplaying, then our group is for you. If you are frustrated with players who groan when you say "roll initiative" and would rather spend 3 hours roleplaying with Fuzzy the flying cat in a tavern, then you know where im coming from. Looking for players in central or southern maine for several projects- an OSR ad&d game (aimed at players who have never played 1st ed and want to experience some of the adventures that made the game what it is today), 3D dungeon crawls using 5E rules and lots of Dwarven forge terrain, and just 5E in general. If any other this sounds like fun then please reach out. Thanks!


----------



## LoganRan (May 9, 2021)

Just wanted to respond that I would LOVE to game at your table (particularly to play 1E); unfortunately, I live in central Ohio so that is a no go. I wish you every success in finding like-minded gamers for your table.


----------



## pumasleeve (May 10, 2021)

Hey I appreciate your support! I actually just kicked off an AD&D game last night, and it couldnt have gone better.  It was great to see 5E players experiencing OSR play with attack matrices and group initiative and really getting into it. They seemed to enjoy the added complexity (we even used weapon AC adjustments, which was a rule often overlooked, I think) Im starting this group off the same way many of us started back in the day, running the Keep on the Borderlands. If your looking for a 1E game, good luck to you as well.


----------

